# ده امتحان المقابلة بتاع شركة Metito - هل ممكن حل لهذه المسألة



## sherkimo (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

امتحنت في مسألة واحدة من وجهة نظري ( عجيبة ) بخصوص التقديم في شركة Metito 

وهي تعمل في مجال محطات المياة وتحليتها 


المسألة بخصوص الطلمبات ، ارجوا من الخبراء و المحترفين حل هذه المسألة

انا حليت بس مش متأكد من حلي والله 





المسألة كما ترون ، مضخة تسحب من بحيرة ( Fresh water ) و المضخة من النوع الطاردة المركزية

Centrifugal Pump ، المسافة من الطلمبة للبحيرة ( طول خط السحب 3 م )

وطول خط الطرد من الطلمبة للخزان 100 م ( مائة متر ) وانا استعجبت من الطول - مقدار الضخ

Flow rate = 60 m3/ h

المطلوب الآتي :

Compute the Motor Size

Calculate suction Dimension & Disharge Dimension

Calculate The Friction on both suction & Disharge side

What is your Comment About Disharge line 

What is the solution for this system if we want to make this pump discharge about 600 ( m3 / Day ) along 24 h/ / 7

Draw the Pump Curve for this system

Calculate The Generated Power & effieincy if we replace Specific 
Gravity Of Water to be another liquid with Sp.G = 1.4


Re- calcalute all above required if we replace Suction line to be 8m instead of 3m


المسألة مفيهاش حاجة ناقصة والله وانا متأكد منها ، ياريت اشوف رأيكم في الحل 

والله العظيم مش اختبار ليكم ، بس لما شفت المسألة دماغي اتشلت 


في انتظار اجابتكم


----------



## sherkimo (25 ديسمبر 2012)

فين الردوووووووووووود ؟


مشاهدات بلا ردوووووووووووود 


ولا المسألة صعبة


----------



## eng a.mamdouh (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هل كان معاك chart or amy schedule s لاني يمكن كان يقصد في ازل مطلوب انسب الاقطار


----------



## علاء ذياب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام 
يعني بالاول رح اجاوب الي اقدرت عليه بس انا حاسس ان المعطيات كثير ناقصة 
يعني عندك معامل التكهف مش موجود 
وعندك السرعة مش موجودة 

Q=A*V

>>>>>>
Q=60M\H 
===)
Q=.016M^3\S
قدرة المضخة 
Q*H*كثافة ماء
=.016*100*9800=15.97KW

الان 
كفائة المضخة تعتمد على مقدار التيار الكهربائي المزود لها 
ف الكفائة = Pw\Pb


----------



## علاء ذياب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كمان انت بحاجة الى معامل الاحتكاك الي هو بيتعتمد على نوع الانبوب هل هو حديد ولا بلاستيك ولا ايش ؟
والضغط عند سطح البحيرة 
عشان نفحص رح يصير عنا تكهف ولا لا ؟؟؟

ايه السؤال ده يا حج !!!
:57:


----------



## جمال عشماوى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكرة انا اختبرت فى ماتيتو بس من فترة وكانت امتحانتهم عادية جدا وشفوى كمان !! بس انا مهندس كهرباء ! هو حضرتك عملت المقابلة دى امتى من قريب يعنى ؟بس هى شركة ممتازة جدا وفرصها كويسة جدا للعمل بالخارج كمان ياريت لو طالبة تخبرنا ياهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

eng a.mamdouh قال:


> هل كان معاك chart or amy schedule s لاني يمكن كان يقصد في ازل مطلوب انسب الاقطار



أعرف بس والله الامتحان كده بدون نسب اقطار وبدون جداول 

ده اذا كان أساسا طالب Suction & Disharge Dimention


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء ذياب قال:


> سلام
> يعني بالاول رح اجاوب الي اقدرت عليه بس انا حاسس ان المعطيات كثير ناقصة
> يعني عندك معامل التكهف مش موجود
> وعندك السرعة مش موجودة
> ...



مفيش حاجة ناقصة والله الامتحان جه زي ما انا كتبت بالظبط 

انا لسه ممتحن من 3 أيام بالظبط


وبعدين حضرتك عامل الحل غلط 


المفروض عشان احسب ال Power

أضرب ال التدفق في Totah Manometric Head


اللي هو : مجموع السحب + مجموع الطرد +Sucion Friction + Delivery Friction


حضرتك اخترت 100 م لل Head 

على أي أساس


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء ذياب قال:


> كمان انت بحاجة الى معامل الاحتكاك الي هو بيتعتمد على نوع الانبوب هل هو حديد ولا بلاستيك ولا ايش ؟
> والضغط عند سطح البحيرة
> عشان نفحص رح يصير عنا تكهف ولا لا ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ولله العظيم المسألة زي ما قلتلك بالظبط مش ناسي اي حاجة 


والله عارف ان ناقص نوع الماسورة والقطر - ولو في صمامات ولا لأا والشارت 

ناقص حاجات كتير عارف بس اعمل ايه


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جمال عشماوى قال:


> على فكرة انا اختبرت فى ماتيتو بس من فترة وكانت امتحانتهم عادية جدا وشفوى كمان !! بس انا مهندس كهرباء ! هو حضرتك عملت المقابلة دى امتى من قريب يعنى ؟بس هى شركة ممتازة جدا وفرصها كويسة جدا للعمل بالخارج كمان ياريت لو طالبة تخبرنا ياهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


*
انا عملت مقابلة شخصية وامتحان شفوي يوم 6 ديسمبر الماضي ونجحت في المقابلة الشفهية دي

وامتحنت الامتحان التحريري من 3 ايام فقط 


ومن ناحية محتاجين همة فعلا محتاجين ، لما السكرتيرة اتصلت بية قالتلي لو عندك مهندسين تعرفهم 

يفهموا في مجال محطات تحلية المياة ومعالجتها خلي ييجي ويتقدم *


----------



## أمير صبحي (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

أشكرك لمشاركتك مهندس *sherkimo*

ولكن عندما تتحدث عن مضخة طاردة مركزية لابد أن توضح ال head هذا معطى أساسي بالإضافه الى خواص الpiping sys .. هذا واقعياً ..

أما لو فى الأمتحان هنفرض إنه يساوي الصفر وكذلك الفقد فى الfittings يتم إهماله ..

وهذا لكى يتم حل المسأله (ده مبدأنا فى ميكانيكا يا مهندس نتيجة كثرة الصدمات الإمتحانية :34: ) 

أطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيق

تحاياي


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكرك لمشاركتك مهندس *sherkimo*
> 
> ...




يا بشمهندس أمير ، أقسم بالله انا بدأت حل الامتحان كده

*
راجع الرسمة يا بشمهندس *

كتبت في الامتحان انه معنديش قطر الماسورة ولا عندي نوع الماسورة ولا شارت ولا اي ابعاد 

في السحب والطرد ، ومع ذلك بدأت باهمال ال Friction 

وافترض قيمته بصفر لكي اطلع قيمة TDH - Total Dynamic Head


ومن خلال ذلك طلعت Motor size

اللي حيجنني يا م / أمير - ان جه في المطلوب الرابع وعايز ال Friction في السحب

و ال Friction في الطرد 


Required Friction at Suction Head

Required Friction at Disharge Head 


*
يبقى ازاي اهمل قيمة ال Friction ، وهو عاوز يحسب قيمته !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أنت تسأل .. كيف يطلب منك ما أهملته فى بداية المسأله ؟

هذا ليس منه غرابه يا بشمهندس لأنك فى إمتحان ..فالمطلوب مُستقل بذاته فلا تبحث بالمنطق .. بمعنى إنه يختبر خطوات حلك فقط ..

كأنه بيقولك بالضبط :-

إحسب ال friction إذا علمت أن ( وإكتب هنا كل الى حصلت عليه فى المطاليب السابقة لهذا المطلوب)

فى الإمتحان هذا عادي يا بشمهندس( فى إمتحانات التصميم أنت شوفت كده كثير بس أنت نسيت :34: )

أشكرك 
أطيب التحايا


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

sherkimo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> امتحنت في مسألة واحدة من وجهة نظري ( عجيبة ) بخصوص التقديم في شركة Metito
> وهي تعمل في مجال محطات المياة وتحليتها
> المسألة بخصوص الطلمبات ، ارجوا من الخبراء و المحترفين حل هذه المسألة
> ...


السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المسألة يجب ان ننطلق من عدد من الفرضيات ومنها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

sherkimo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> امتحنت في مسألة واحدة من وجهة نظري ( عجيبة ) بخصوص التقديم في شركة Metito
> وهي تعمل في مجال محطات المياة وتحليتها
> المسألة بخصوص الطلمبات ، ارجوا من الخبراء و المحترفين حل هذه المسألة
> ...


السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المسألة يجب ان ننطلق من عدد من الفرضيات العملية ومنها

سرعه الماء في خط السحب suction pipe وهي تكون بحدود 4-7 قدم/ثانية ولنفرض اننا اخترنا 1.5 م /ثا(5 قدم/ثا) ومن خلال جداول التصميم للعلاقة بين القطر للانبوب و flow rate=60m3/h يكون القطر 80 مم.والفواقد 0.029 م/ متر طولي.
سرعة الماء في انبوب الدفع تكون بحدود 3 م/ثانية ومن جدول التصميم نجد ان قطر الانبوب 80مم.والفواقد 0.11 م/ متر طول من الانبوب (وهذا يطابق المتطلب العملي بان يكون خط السحب اكبر او يساوي خد الدفع).
نوع الانبوب المستخدم ويفضل في محطات التحلية UPVC or HDPE
بناءا على المعطيات السابقة نحسب pressure drop في خط الدفع والسحب وبما انه ليس لدينا مخطط يبين القطع fittings في الخط لذلك ننطلق ان هذه الفواقد تساوي 50% من الفواقد الطولية وبذلك يكون الفواقد في خط السحب =3*0.029*1.5=0.2 م ناخذها 1 م.
اما لخط الدفع =100*0.11*1.5=16.5 م =17م



حالة المضخة حسب المعطيات Negative supply وبالتالي نطبق المعادلة التالية Hv = Hv,d + Hv,s
حيث ان Hv,d = Hd,geo + Hv,d=100 + Total pressure drop delivery pipe 17m=117m

وكذلك Hv,s = Hs,geo + Hv,s + p=3+Pressure drop suction pipe 1=4m
حيث ان p=0 لان الخزان مفتوح ولا يتعرض للضغط


Hv = Hv,d + Hv,s=117+4=121mPressure drop 
ومن خلال الفرضيات السابقة نستطيع استكمال الحل.
وللمزيد حول الحل اليكم هذا الموقع
http://www.tuchenhagen.com/fileadmi...en/608e_Design_Pipe_Systems_Pumps_05_2012.pdf
http://www.pumpfundamentals.com/images/tutorial/tutorial.pdf


----------



## akram77 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز يا مهندس رزق والموقع المرفق جميل جدا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## sherkimo (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزيل الشكر للمهندس رزق حجاوي على المجهود والحل وجزاك الله كل خير

فعلا يا بشمهندس مفتاح الحل يعتمد على خصائص فيزيائية ثابتة للماء مثل كثافة الماء او سرعته 

وبعدين انت تكمل الحل *


----------

